# An Unlikely Warbird on this special anniversary



## nuuumannn (Nov 11, 2018)

100 years ago today, the guns fell silent. As a result I decided to mark it by doing a walkaround of a Great War veteran. Caudron G.III 3066:





3066 02 




3066 10 




3066 24 




3066 32 




3066 36 

A history of this special machine and a link to the walkaround:

http://warbirdswalkaround.wixsite.c...t/2018/11/11/An-Unlikely-Warbird-Caudron-GIII

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 11, 2018)

Very cool


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 11, 2018)

Nice one Grant.
Lots of courage must have been needed, just to climb into (onto ?) that thing, let alone fly it !.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 11, 2018)

Excellent Grant.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Tieleader (Nov 11, 2018)

Great shots.
That's nothing but a powered kite!


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 11, 2018)

Many years ago I had to help move the aeroplane about in the hangar it sits in and moving it was hard; those twin wheels are held to the airframe by nothing except the bungee cord and the vee brace attached to an upright on the skid, which moves freely and is not fixed. This means that the wheel bogies move about all over the place, and somewhat surprisingly, the aft braces holding the tail section are really heavy. Pushing it forward caused the wheels to go in different directions and because of the springy nature of the bungee, the thing kept bottoming out on the skids! It would have been impossible to taxi, let alone fly. Originally, the pre-war Caudrons had 45 hp engines; the thing would have taken ages to get airborne from a patch of grass.


----------



## parsifal (Nov 12, 2018)

what an interesting piece of kit. thanks for sharing


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2018)

Excellent shots Grant!


----------

